# What’s blooming in SLC Utah



## kcarroll (May 21, 2021)

I live in SLC Utah, every plant around me is barren and hibernating still. Yet my bees are bringing in loads of light yellow pollen? Any ideas on the source?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Trees tend to bloom earlier than plants near the ground. According to pollen.com, junipers, elms, and poplars were producing pollen into the air of Salt Lake City today. I think these trees produce grey to tan-colored pollen. If you are in an urban area, street trees such as red maples and Freeman maples (red x silver hybrid) may be in bloom. Red maple pollen looks either light greenish or yellowish. Other late-winter yellowish pollens in my area (Zone 8) include those from hazelnut, Cornelian cherry, and pussy willow, but I do not know whether you have these (or when they bloom) in your area.


----------

